

Solve the online code, become a real-life GCHQ spy - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/it-pro/government-it/solve-the-online-code-become-a-reallife-spy-20111202-1o9tg.html

======
thamer
Cracking the code leads to this page:
<http://www.canyoucrackit.co.uk/soyoudidit.asp> which in turn links to a job
offer for "Cyber Security Specialists".

Details of the job aside, the salary offered (£25,446 to £31,152) is
incredibly low and is below what you would offer to a graduate on his first
job. I expect that actual code breakers could ask for twice that amount, and
don't see anyone applying with this kind of offer.

